# Paint & Stoney creeks ?dams?



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I was fishing a local tributary (not these two) and was amazed on how much gravel this little stream held, it even had little black bugs that hatched on the banks. I thought this would be a great trout stream but as most stream they sallow in the summer wich then inturn warms water to much for fish survival.

This can relate to any stream I guess.

This is just a thought, I was wondering what you all think about it. It relates to helping these creeks water levels stay at an optimum level for fish habitat.

What do you think the effects would be if we where to say put a 2 foot dam or hewitt ramps at or near the mouth of these creeks? 
I was in theory thinking that it would raise the water levels to the depths depending on height of the dams. I was think 2 foot would be practical plus still allowing steelies to inter into streams. Whats your take on this? 
And please dont beat me up...... just a thought


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

That in turn will also raise the temp of the water. and will do a harm to a system. Why else do you think here in Michigan we are trying to remove dams. There many other problem doing this will cause: It will stop sedment travel, Insect travel,and stop your smaller fish like shiners and creek chubs from get into these, they need creeks like this to spawn in.Also I belive there is a bill up at captial hill right now here in the state of michigan that will make it easier to remove low head dams.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

That in turn will also raise the temp of the water. and will do a harm to a system. Why else do you think here in Michigan we are trying to remove dams. There many other problem doing this will cause: It will stop sedment travel, Insect travel,and stop your smaller fish like shiners and creek chubs from get into these, they need creeks like this to spawn in.Also I belive there is a bill up at captial hill right now here in the state of michigan that will make it easier to remove low head dams.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

This is a pic of the dam I had in mind. This is considerd a common stream improvement device. I dont see much harm in this being for the paint creek in wich it's allready above a 4 foot dam at yates. 

I dont know about you but where I come from deeper pools are usally cooler water temps.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Has long has it doesn't look like the ones on the River Raisin. Maybe you could just get a bunch of rocks lay them across the creek wouldn't that have the same results. That pic looks like it might be an old lowhead dam that has not been mantained.But even that would stop the movment of the smaller fish during low water times.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Im always in favor of doing as much as possable in S.E. Mich to protect and grow our trout streams.

The DNR did a study of the Clinton this past year and has looked at ways to improve the trout fisher of the Clinton, Paint Creek and feeder streams.
So im hoping the DNR will come up with some ideas that will improve the fishery. We must remember that the watershed was a cesspool of filth and
scum and stench many years ago. Improvements should follow.
the creek you refer to may have water that is just to warm in the summer time to support trout. It may have pollution/chemicals. The source, more than likey a lake, may be polluted or to warm. I would expect that if it has nice gravel and the temps were right for trout than they would be there.
I dont think a hewitt dam will do much to cool water that may be far to hot for trout.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I was thinking it may help with some of the depths in creeks like paint wich last summer was way low. It hurts to know that the number of browns planted in the paint are dying. I'd like to see more trout streams in southeastern michigan also. It scenario is always the same water to warm. What to do?
I'd also like to see more browns planted into Clinton maybe a yearly planting of fully grown trout as well.........


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I think Hewitt ramps are helpful when maintained. TU installed some here in Lake Orion at Green's Park, but has not maintained them.

Isn't the real solution to have better control at the main dam on Lake Orion. The Truckee River in Tahoe is adjusted DAILY to ensure adequate flow all season long. Why not raise the dam in the Spring and gradually lower it as the season progresses and the rains subside. This will not hurt the ecosystem of the lake since most homeowners have seawalls that would prevent erosion and it would prevent the massive flooding that I am seeing right now. High water events are good things for river ecosystems, but daily control of the dam will lessen the impact of flooding and ensure that the stream isn't down to a trickle when it needs it most (July/ August).

Furthermore, increased control of creek/lake levels will prevent the annual fall surge that is sent down the river as the lake is lowered to prevent ice damage to docks in winter. Gradually releasing some of this water in August and September would be much for helpful for any trout population than sending it all down in one week in October. 

This will never happen in my lifetime. 

Just my two cents. Am I way off here though?

I guess it's too easy of a solution....


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

back2spool I would like to say that as for this idea of low flow water control you are heading in the right direction.This idea has been suggested to paint creek and clinton river watershed council.I would like to see an idea of this form of water control implimented but I must agree for many of us to see it happen anytime soon well probaly wont happen any time soon.


----------

